#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Ubiquit AC

## luisertai

Bom dia amigos.
Alguém com mais conhecimento na área pode me explicar a diferença que os equipamentos com especificação AC da Ubiquiti trazem em comparação com os outros da mesma? Exemplo Rocket AC e Lite Bean AC.

Tenho usado Rocket M5 como painel é um conhecido me disse que estou fazendo errado, deveria estar comprando Rockets AC.

Obrigado.

----------


## JonasMT

Leia o datasheet, obrigado!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

aqui mesmo tem um ost de um colega que testou e ficou decepcionando!!

----------


## alextaws

Amigo @*luisertai*, eu diria que isso vai depender dos planos de acesso que deseja comercializar a seus clientes, tipo se forem de até 2 megas, vai de Rocket M5 com CPEs (Kit cliente M5) também, aguenta ai no seu rocket uns 35 a 45 clientes, mais se desejar vender planos acima de 2 megas, ai coloca Rocket Prism AC e Lite Beam AC (CPE). A questão é analisar o cenário conforme suas necessidades

----------


## luisertai

Entendi que a escolha dos equipamentos vai de acordo com o que se pretende fornecer ao cliente, mas qual a diferença entre as duas no dia a dia, na sua opinião que problema eu teria se tentasse fornecer 4 e 10 Megas aos meia clientes com Rocket M5 e Airgrid?
Obrigado, boa noite.

----------


## JonasMT

> Entendi que a escolha dos equipamentos vai de acordo com o que se pretende fornecer ao cliente, mas qual a diferença entre as duas no dia a dia, na sua opinião que problema eu teria se tentasse fornecer 4 e 10 Megas aos meia clientes com Rocket M5 e Airgrid?
> Obrigado, boa noite.


10mb nao conseguiria entregar simples assim!

----------


## alextaws

em planos de 4 megas e dependendo do perfil do seus clientes, vai conseguir ai uns 25 a 40 clientes, isso depende do perfil deles, de 10 mega, uns 3 a 8 clientes e mais uma vez depende do perfil deles, os problemas seriam de lentidão, conexão/desconexão tanto no ap quanto no pppoe, em um português mais claro, dor de cabeça pra você e para o cliente

----------


## raumaster

A maioria desses radios quando tem muitos clientes não con seguem entregar toda banda disponivel no TX e RX ou seja, vx pode ter todos clientes modulando RX e TX em 300mbps e CCQ em 100% que o radio carregado de cliente não comporta passar muito mais que 30-40mbps quando menos! Cada cliente adicionado, mesmo que não esteja passando dados, está consumindo um tempo do processador, da interface wireless e o próprio protocolo 802.11 não comporta....isso é uma deficiência protocolo 802.11 e implementações TDMA em cima do mesmo. Entregar 1 ou 2 mega num radio tipo Rocket M ou uma RB 912 te permite colocar aí uns 60 clientes q terá banda suficiente pra todos, agora vai subindo os planos e verá que o radio não rende, nao tem banda suficiente pra compartilhar entre tanta gente. Com 60 clientes num Rocket ele mal consegue passar 15mbps de tráfego total por exemplo. Hj em dia com radios comuns, 5 mega pra no maximo 30 clientes por radio. 10 mega nao arriscaria mais de 15 por setor, eu pessoalmente ficaria com 10 clientes no maximo. 

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## luisertai

Boa tarde!

Decidi passar apenas 4 a 5 megas nestes APs, meu sinal está muito bom, variando de -55 a -68, ruído variando de -95 a -110. Qual modulação me recomenda usar no AP e nos clientes para que eu consiga passar toda a banda contratada pelo o cliente e um bom CCQ? Estou usando MCS 04 no AP, no cliente MCS 0, estou trabalhando com 20Mhz. O resultado tem sido bom mas não tenho certeza se é o ideal para minha situação.

Obs: Estou usando antenas ALgcom + Rocket M5, nos clientes Airgrid m5HP 23DBI

Obrigado.

----------


## luizbe

> 10mb nao conseguiria entregar simples assim!


Você anda meio estressado. Tome Maracujina.

----------


## JonasMT

> Você anda meio estressado. Tome Maracujina.


Belo argumento, acrescento e muito a discussão!

----------


## fhayashi

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Decidi passar apenas 4 a 5 megas nestes APs, meu sinal está muito bom, variando de -55 a -68, ruído variando de -95 a -110. Qual modulação me recomenda usar no AP e nos clientes para que eu consiga passar toda a banda contratada pelo o cliente e um bom CCQ? Estou usando MCS 04 no AP, no cliente MCS 0, estou trabalhando com 20Mhz. O resultado tem sido bom mas não tenho certeza se é o ideal para minha situação.
> 
> Obs: Estou usando antenas ALgcom + Rocket M5, nos clientes Airgrid m5HP 23DBI
> 
> Obrigado.


-68db é muito bom?

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## luisertai

> -68db é muito bom?
> 
> Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App


Acredito que sim pois tenho clientes com sinal -68 com CCQ acima de 98% navegando a 5 Megas em qualquer horário do dia ou da noite. Posso estar errado, quem sabe, talvez você tenha algum conhecimento na área e tenha algo útil a comentar.

----------


## fhayashi

Luis, estou perguntando mesmo

Só mexo com PTP então esses valores são meio assustadores.

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## TsouzaR

Está funcionando bem com -68dBm porque o nível de ruído é muito baixo, como falou de -110dBm a -95dBm. Assim o SNR é suficiente. Com ruído alto, como aqui, que no melhor dos casos está em -88dBm, quando o sinal chega na casa dos -60dBm já fica difícil ter CCQ bom.

----------


## alextaws

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Decidi passar apenas 4 a 5 megas nestes APs, meu sinal está muito bom, variando de -55 a -68, ruído variando de -95 a -110. Qual modulação me recomenda usar no AP e nos clientes para que eu consiga passar toda a banda contratada pelo o cliente e um bom CCQ? Estou usando MCS 04 no AP, no cliente MCS 0, estou trabalhando com 20Mhz. O resultado tem sido bom mas não tenho certeza se é o ideal para minha situação.
> 
> Obs: Estou usando antenas ALgcom + Rocket M5, nos clientes Airgrid m5HP 23DBI
> 
> Obrigado.


Com esse MCS não vai conseguir atender muitos clientes não, seu kit esta perfeito, eu pelo menos aqui uso assim, estou migrando aos poucos para rocket ac prism, se puder aumentar seu MCS, mais clientes vai poder atender com esse plano citado

----------


## PortaNET

> Acredito que sim pois tenho clientes com sinal -68 com CCQ acima de 98% navegando a 5 Megas em qualquer horário do dia ou da noite. Posso estar errado, quem sabe, talvez você tenha algum conhecimento na área e tenha algo útil a comentar.


O ideal no AC seria de -49 quase impossível a -58dB mais razoável para um bom funcionamento, com canais de 20mhz sem interferência.

----------


## raumaster

Quando que essa linha PRISM GEN2 ira ser comercializada? Pq nem mesmo na Excell no Paraguai ta tendo as antenas novas UBNT da linha PRISM e com sincronia GPS e olha que ja tem um tempo que foram lancadas!

----------


## JonasMT

> Quando que essa linha PRISM GEN2 ira ser comercializada? Pq nem mesmo na Excell no Paraguai ta tendo as antenas novas UBNT da linha PRISM e com sincronia GPS e olha que ja tem um tempo que foram lancadas!


Ja estou usando a pelo menos 2 meses, e gps somente se usar 100% ac em modo misto nem beta temos ainda.

----------


## FMANDU

> Ja estou usando a pelo menos 2 meses, e gps somente se usar 100% ac em modo misto nem beta temos ainda.


Pela seu experiência, da pra vender planos de 20M nesse rocket ac prism Gen2?

----------


## JonasMT

> Pela seu experiência, da pra vender planos de 20M nesse rocket ac prism Gen2?


Não, 10/5 tranquilo!
20 e fibra sem mimimi de cambium, hj pode passar amanhã quem sabe!

----------


## linktik

> em planos de 4 megas e dependendo do perfil do seus clientes, vai conseguir ai uns 25 a 40 clientes, isso depende do perfil deles, de 10 mega, uns 3 a 8 clientes e mais uma vez depende do perfil deles, os problemas seriam de lentidão, conexão/desconexão tanto no ap quanto no pppoe, em um português mais claro, dor de cabeça pra você e para o cliente


Em uma setorial ubiquiti, usando rádio Rocket M5(não AC), eu só conseguiria 8 clientes de 10Mb?

Então, por exemplo, como faria pra atender via rádio um condomínio fechado de 100clientes(planos de 10Mb)?

De antemão, agradeço pela atenção.

----------


## PortaNET

> Pela seu experiência, da pra vender planos de 20M nesse rocket ac prism Gen2?



Dar ate dá vai depender da quantidade de clietnes que vai colocar no painel, e o tamanho da largura do canal que vai usar (dai é bom analisar antes se na sua região o 5.8ghz está saturado ou não) se não tiver

rodando em canal 20mhz consegue atender uns 10 clientes máximo com planos de 20Mb.... em 40mhz consegue atender uns 15 a 18 máximo.. a questão é se vale a pena poucos clientes em painel?

Por outro lado se quer garantia na sua rede e confiabilidade coloca poucos clientes máximo 20 clientes por painel com planos até 10Mb que roda tranquilo.

Isso claro rodando somente em rede AC não use tecnologia mista... pois tecnologia mista nem carro Flex é bom imagina rádio wifi.

----------

